# Denial for 27093 in the asc



## pochranek (Nov 14, 2012)

Medicare is denying CPT CODE 27093 (injection procedure for hip arthrography; without anesthesia.  We used ICD 9 code 715.95.  

They state 27093 is not on the ASC list of ceovered surgical procedures.  My dilemma is I cannot locate a list of covered surgical procedures in the ASC.

Can anyone help me with a link please?

Thanks!!


----------



## cleanclaims (Dec 19, 2012)

I am not at work and I don't have winzip on my home computer so I think this is it-try this link:
http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medicare-Fee-for-Service-Payment/ASCPayment/ASC-Regulations-and-Notices-Items/CMS1253623.html


----------



## dclark7 (Dec 20, 2012)

Here's a link to the ASC payment list.  scroll down to the bottom of the page and click on Addendum AA....  It take you to an excel spreadsheet listing covered procedures.  http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medicar...Regulations-and-Notices-Items/CMS-1589-P.html


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 20, 2012)

Instead of 27093, use G0259.


----------



## dclark7 (Dec 20, 2012)

Both of these code 27093 and G0259 have payment indicators of N1 which means that neither one is billable in an ASC.


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ms Clark is correct. My apologies.


----------

